# 1988 Schwinn Traveler...just got it...



## HARPO

Like I had stated in an earlier Post, my collection is like the ocean tides. I sold a 1956 Rudge on Friday, and then bought this on Saturday. What a disease, lol.

Anyway, the bike is my frame size, and is 100% original, right down to the dried out tires. (_Took this quick photo in my house as it's pouring outside_). It appears that the bike had hardly any road time, and there's barely a scratch on it. Wheels are pretty straight and all is smooth in the way of braking. I haven't even ridden it! Middle of the road Schwinn, but the condition, frame size and color is what made me buy it...along with the fact I got it for $80.

Photos to come of closeups, but it's basically a time capsule. I'll have it standing next to my 1988 Schwinn Premis in no time! And this one, like the Premis, was made in the Gainsville plant, so it's the last year of an American made Schwinn. It also has the Made In USA decal on it.


----------



## HARPO

Well, now that my glasses are on, more detailing than I had thought. As is, though, it rides pretty nice for a short ride down the street. Glad the tires didn't explode...


----------



## HARPO

A few more Before shots...and it has the fluted alloy seat post. Nice 12 speed with the Light Action Shimano components.


----------



## Sven

Great score!


----------



## HARPO

Now that the Fuji del Ray is finished, I managed to get this one done also. I just need to replace the saddle with one I have, but I'm not quite sure which one just yet. I took it for a very short ride and was happy with how well it rode. I don't know what my expectations were, but they were exceeded. Smooth ride and easy, precise shifting into gears. I'll hang onto this one for a while.

Next up will be the black Raleigh Sports I picked up a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## dweenk

I think Schwinn used the Traveler name a bit too much. Several years ago I bought a 3 speed World Traveler step through that was Electro-Forged and weighed about 43 pounds. I sold that and bought a Traveler 10 speed High-Tensile framed bike that weighed about 28 pounds (not a bad bike BTW). Then I bought a Traveler built with True Temper tubing that weighed about 24 pounds and gave it to friend.


----------



## HARPO

It's crazy how smooth a ride that this thing has. I was out on my Centurion Ironman Master this morning for a nice ride, so it was two different bikes in one day as a comparison. But the Traveler has such a nice feel to it, I can see myself putting a bit more miles on it than originally anticipated.


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion

I’m working on a Schwinn Traveler I got for free going to look good put $100 in to it soon it will be done passed picture will add picture when it’s done doesn’t look like that anymore


----------



## juvela

-----

Very nice; thanks for sharing this good find.  

Slightly odd that they selected an all steel pedal to mount to a cycle with otherwise all alloy components.

Fork appears it could be a ready made off-the-shelf item from one of the Nipponesque producers such an Tange or Akisu.

If anyone has repacked the headset on one of these machines would be curious to read how steerer marked.  Doubt it will read TrueTemper.

Thanks for posting.  

-----


----------



## bikerbluz

Nice bike. I think 88 was a good year for the Schwinn lightweights. I have a 53 and a 63; and there is an 83 for sale locally that looks all original. Have been on the fence about whether to pick it up for $60. Never had a Trutemper frame but have heard that it is nice steel. Harpo you always do so nice on your clean ups. Heart-like - a lion, looking forward to more pics of  yours.


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Very nice; thanks for sharing this good find.
> 
> Slightly odd that they selected an all steel pedal to mount to a cycle with otherwise all alloy components.
> 
> Fork appears it could be a ready made off-the-shelf item from one of the Nipponesque producers such an Tange or Akisu.
> 
> If anyone has repacked the headset on one of these machines would be curious to read how steerer marked.  Doubt it will read TrueTemper.
> 
> Thanks for posting.
> 
> -----



 Took everything off  the headset  Regreased it came out very nice


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion

Here’s another bike I did a few years back and sold for




 $400  85 prelude


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Very nice; thanks for sharing this good find.
> 
> Slightly odd that they selected an all steel pedal to mount to a cycle with otherwise all alloy components.
> 
> Fork appears it could be a ready made off-the-shelf item from one of the Nipponesque producers such an Tange or Akisu.
> 
> If anyone has repacked the headset on one of these machines would be curious to read how steerer marked.  Doubt it will read TrueTemper.
> 
> Thanks for posting.
> 
> -----



 Funny you were talking  about the pedals I took them off they are very heavy went with aluminum  pedals


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion

I also removed all sprocket bolts and crank bolts went stainless steel and aluminum No more rusting


----------



## juvela

Heart-like-a-lion said:


> Took everything off  the headset  Regreased it came out very nice




-----

Thank you.

So what were the steerer markings?

-----


----------



## Goldenrod

I ride my La Tour in a bike club.   Other people have spoke breaking problems, flat tires but lighter bikes.  I can keep up so what?  Schwinns are bulletproof.


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> So what were the steerer markings?
> 
> -----



Sorry didn’t look


----------



## juvela

-----

Perhaps our klaxon blower shall repack his example.

The thirty year old grease is likely to be somewhat stiff and dry...

Are the faces of the fork ends and dropouts marked?

Would expect a steerer marking such as TANGE MANGALOY.

Headset appears it may be TANGE Levin CDS.

Can see markings on pedal dustcap but cannot quite read them.  One of the words appears to begin with the letter T___ .

Was thinking all of the cycle's fittings might be of Honshu origin then noticed hubs are from Maillard.  Are the u-channel rims the Weinmann or the Ukai version?

Thank you for any further information.  

-----


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion

I deal with pre- war bikes this is something I got for free and no little about not sure what you’re asking for or what you’re looking for on this bike  like a said I’m a pre-were guy as you can see in the picture  first place at the  Huntington 



beach Concourse


----------



## juvela

Heart-like-a-lion said:


> I deal with pre- war bikes this is something I got for free and no little about not sure what you’re asking for or what you’re looking for on this bike  like a said I’m a pre-were guy as you can see in the picture  first place at the  Huntington View attachment 920277
> 
> beach Concourse




-----

Thanks very much for response Heart-like-a-lion!

Me post nr. 18 above was writ more at_ Il Fratello Di Zeppo _as he be the one with the current project.

Thanks for this photo; bicycle & event look very nice.  

Grew up just a few leagues from HB so am familiar with the terrain.

BTW - that fifty-five Nomad doesn't look too bad either.  

When was but a wee laddie a neighbour family had one of the pink & grey examples.

---

"Returning now to our regularly scheduled programming..."

Here is an article about the launch of the 1986 model year Schwinn Lightweights produced at the Greenville facility -





Here is the specifications crosstable for models of 1988 -

http://.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/1988_16.html

Note the Tange fork for the Traveler.

-----


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion

Working on the  Front derailer  Little tricky   But she’s done smooth rider


----------



## juvela

-----

Looking good!

That chainset be quite the upgrade.  

Livery puts 'er ready for those Independence Day & Veterans Day parades.  

Thank you.

-----


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion

Just remove the Just remove the anodizing off of the chain rings with easy off stove cleaner removes it then you can polish it out


----------



## juvela

-----

Did you intentionally arrange the "clocking" asymmetrically?

"Usually" folks mount the six-arm outer to the five-pin arm so there is symmetry; only one position does this.

Makes no practical difference of course, just a cosmetic thing.

What be the light blue cube-shaped valve caps you mounted?

Have a local friend with a brown Venza; they have been most happy with it.  Hope yours has been good to you.  

-----


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion

Blue dice valve covers yeah the Venza Is a good SUV  still trying to get the chain to go into the front small chain ring Back de railer is all good


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion

I have a question anybody got any good ideas? on this I’ve got a sound coming from the cranks  sometimes it doesn’t sometimes it does  it’s like a  kinking noise   Not sure what to make of it


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion

Black tires rims redone 50 bucks done at Felix is Bike Shop great work correct rims  other picture wrong front room before rims where restored


----------

